# Young Mollies or Boring-Tailed Guppies?



## Jivan (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi All, first I'd like to say that I never knew how hard taking decent pictures of fish was...

Anyway, these three fish are happily adjusting to their new tank. When I picked them up, I thought they were all young male Mollies, but starting to have my doubts about A & B in the picture. I'm pretty sure C is a male Black Mollie, but not so sure about the other two. From looking at pics online they appear to me to be able to pass for unremarkable guppies or young Mollies. 

Could you identify which species these are, and explain how you tell?

Thanks,
Jivan

All the little fishies








Additional picture of A








Additional pictures of B


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

B appears to me as a platy, because the dorsal fin is a little short and the three anal and pectoral fins are just like a female platy's


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd say the same for a. Platt or possibly the Molly. Definitely not guppy. Body is too round


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

A looks like a platy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the yellow one is a platy..a nice one too...anybody notice that the dorsal fin seems oversized.....
bottom fish is a female molly..
i just don't understand how anybody can be so dumb as to think that any fish is "boring"...
quit keeping fish if you find them boring.,


----------



## Jivan (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. Looking at some pictures of Platies online it's pretty obvious now. I looked up the care & feeding of Platies and it looks like their preferred environment is very similar to Mollies...looks like Murphy isn't always right 

@lohachata, you say the black one is a female molly. I tried hard to pick out a male, and understand that males have a pointed anal fin and females have a fan-shaped one. The fin looks pointed to me, what have I missed?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it is a male molly and you also have a high fin platy!
nice looking fish, but only 1 molly!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I could be wrong but the black one looks like a male molly to me as well, and fish B looks like a swordtail.


----------



## Jivan (Apr 26, 2012)

@P.senegalus What makes you say swordtail rather than platy? Here's another pic to help.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Jivan said:


> @P.senegalus What makes you say swordtail rather than platy? Here's another pic to help.
> 
> View attachment 6918


It was just a guess, but I said that because the body is longer, and the dorsal fin is more square and extended than a platy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was talking about the bottom picture...never said the "black" fish..although i am not anywhere near an expert on fishes and even less so when it comes to livebearers..


----------

